
Why go to mars when you can go to the moon like the russians plan to - nomadictribe
http://jalopnik.com/russia-reportedly-plans-to-build-a-lunar-base-by-the-20-1745479179
======
nomadictribe
I never fully understood why the leap to mars is so important when we could go
to the moon establish a base and launch all future missions from there.

